# is my dog full pitbull



## althp0509 (Sep 24, 2013)

how do I tell if my dog is pure or mixed


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Having a pedigree and registration papers is the only way you'll know.


----------



## Benderdog (Jan 19, 2012)

If you have to ask, the answer is no.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

althp0509 said:


> how do I tell if my dog is pure or mixed


Getting your dog from a reputable breeder is a good place to start. Not sure where/how you acquired said dog (if you in fact have a dog at this point), but getting one from CraigsList, or a local "breeder" often times is not guaranteed to bring you a purebred dog. Majority of the time, going through a reputable breeder (someone who has the breed's future in mind, not just making money off a litter of pups) is the only way to ensure you've got yourself a purebred dog. Registration papers and/or a pedigree for the dog's background (equivalent to a family tree) via the UKC, ADBA, AKC, or ABKC is the most sure fire way to go.

Now, I will say, that just because you have said paperwork in hand doesn't necessarily mean you've got a purebred either, but that's a whole other discussion.


----------

